# Poor Whole Home networking



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

All of my HRs are popping on and off the WH network. This used to be a stable system. (See chart) First the HR24 started resetting every 30 min (put in a eSATA HDD for that, which has since stopped working. HR24 not resetting anymore). Then the HDD went kaput on a HR20-100 (not shown, but paired with HR20-700 in basement). My son had covered the DECA that connects to the router with his dresser, which I thought was causing the problem. I'm using static IPs for all boxes. Where should I start, VOS?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While an interesting drawing, omissions in another drawing yesterday caused a few wasted hours troubleshooting.

You're not showing a splitter and DVR, at least.

"Things to check", what do the LEDs on the DECA show when a receiver has dropped?
What does the coax networking test show from the HR24?
This is found by pressing the guide & right arrow on the front panel, and then selecting coax from the left menu.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not at home right now to do the networking test. I did notice while watching the DECA connected to the router that it will drop (turn yellow) then come back (green lights eventually light back up).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> I'm not at home right now to do the networking test. I did notice while watching the DECA connected to the router that it will drop (turn yellow) then come back (green lights eventually light back up).


That's a sign of a not very healthy DECA network, so running the tests from the 24 should help to locate it [we hope].


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

While I'm waiting for an HR to drop off the network, I noticed that my diagram is wrong. The PI for the SWM is on the same line as the HR24, and between those 2 is where the DECA for the router is switched in. However, there is 6' of cable between the SWM PI and the DECA.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Here are the stats when only 2 are on the network: Right after I took this the HR24 rebooted!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

|0|1|2|3|4
0||
*191*
|
*137*
|253|251
1|
*192*
||
*162*
|
*187*
|
*197*

2|
*93*
|
*99*
||
*117*
|
*127*

3|252|220|
*162*
||252
4|248|233|
*73*
|251|The blanks are those that don't count.
The reds are bad and are causing the system test error [one of your three].
The two coax runs that you need to look at are from nodes 1 & 2, which the test before this matrix list loss and either the name of the receiver, or the MAC address of it.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Also, the far left LED on the DECA attached to the router was orange while the other two were green. Bad DECA on the router could explain a lot, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Also, the far left LED on the DECA attached to the router was orange while the other two were green. Bad DECA on the router could explain a lot, right?


Nope, the DECA is reporting what you've just shown in the MESH test.
"Bad coax".


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Ugh. The two that were missing we're the two longest runs, in the basement and the living room. But for years up until lately and even sometimes now 
they are fine, and I don't think anything has compromised them since they are mostly in walls.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

The downstairs HR20 is on a switch from when it shared a DECA with the HR20 that went kaput. Could the switch cause the problem? At this moment the downstairs HR is the only one off the WH network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I've move this to its own thread.

It's time for you to update your diagram so I can get a better idea of what is what and where it is.

It wouldn't hurt to get photos of the splitters too


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm. The diagram is saved as PowerPoint elsewhere, so editing it would be difficult until Thursday. The splitters are up to spec, but they are in dark places I can't photograph right now. Gotta get up early tomorrow so I guess the enigma will have to be put on hold. The HR24 rebooting even with a new hard drive is a bad sign to me. Could be something flaky is causing it to drop off and making the others scramble around...? Or not. I'm no networking expert. Thanks for your help, VOS.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Hmm. The diagram is saved as PowerPoint elsewhere, so editing it would be difficult until Thursday. The splitters are up to spec, but they are in dark places I can't photograph right now. Gotta get up early tomorrow so I guess the enigma will have to be put on hold. The HR24 rebooting even with a new hard drive is a bad sign to me. Could be something flaky is causing it to drop off and making the others scramble around...? Or not. I'm no networking expert. Thanks for your help, VOS.


Your DECA stats suck, so while you may have other issues, you still need to deal with the cabling/splitters.
You've got a lot of loss being reported and the network performance shows it.
I don't care about the powerpoint, though it looks nice.
I need to know what splitters are being used, and how they're configured.
The cables may have problems, but "my gut" says you're not using the splitters correctly.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I know this isn't all of it, but hopefully it gives you an idea:


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Okay, when I got home and before I saw this post with your edits, I removed the DECA link to the router. So now the hr24 is connected to the SWM power inserter ( by 12' of RG6) and the HR22 is connected to the splitter outside. I then checked the phy rate mesh and all were good levels ( in the 200s). Then the Hr24 rebooted again. (the HR24 is a refurb, I think it might be flaky). Afterward, it is now only connected to the HR21 in the living room (which is not the one it shares a splitter with)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So without a router connection, some have the 169.xxx IPs and some don't, as they're still using the ones from the router.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

Is the power inserter plugged into a power strip or straight into an outlet? SWM8 & 16 PIs will not work correctly in some situations when they are on a power strip with other devices plugged into it...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tisby said:


> Is the power inserter plugged into a power strip or straight into an outlet? SWM8 & 16 PIs will not work correctly in some situations when they are on a power strip with other devices plugged into it...


Considering this is a DECA problem that's being chased, I don't see the correlation.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Considering this is a DECA problem that's being chased, I don't see the correlation.


I've seen multiple times that when the PI isn't getting enough juice, the decas (internal or external) start to drop off. Usually starts with the longest run and gets progressively worse. It's worth a 5-second double checking.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tisby said:


> I've seen multiple times that when the PI isn't getting enough juice, the decas (internal or external) start to drop off. Usually starts with the longest run and gets progressively worse. It's worth a 5-second double checking.


Let me make sure I'm reading this correctly.
You're suggesting if the SWiM PI isn't getting enough power, that this will have some effect on the DECA networking?
If this is what you're trying to say, it makes no sense, since the SWiM has nothing to do with the DECA.

If this wasn't what you were trying to say, please add more.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Tisby said:


> I've seen multiple times that when the PI isn't getting enough juice, the decas (internal or external) start to drop off. Usually starts with the longest run and gets progressively worse. It's worth a 5-second double checking.


Except that you can have a p2p DECA network without any switch involved. So the 'powurdup' status of the switch has nothing to do with DECA connectivity :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> Except that you can have a p2p DECA network without any switch involved. So the 'powurdup' status of the switch has nothing to do with DECA connectivity :lol:


So you mean if my engine starts running rough, I shouldn't check the spare tire to see if it has enough air?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> So you mean if my engine starts running rough, I shouldn't check the spare tire to see if it has enough air?


No, but running a output pressure test on the tailpipe using the oral wrench is highly recommended!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> No, but running a output pressure test on the tailpipe using the oral wrench is highly recommended!


BTW: your 2P2 networking does have a master, but maybe a moderator would be a better name for the DECA node this is it.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

If the PI isn't getting enough, then the switch (8 or 16) also isn't getting enough. The ability of the DECA network to operate on the coax is facilitated by the switch working correctly (having the correct voltage). It's not a frequent issue for our office (we ATTEMPT to educate the customer on the PI) but it does happen from time to time. Customer plugs in more things, rare new tech, etc. I have seen it cause issues, which is why I'm suggesting it gets double checked.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tisby said:


> If the PI isn't getting enough, then the switch (8 or 16) also isn't getting enough. The ability of the DECA network to operate on the coax is facilitated by the switch working correctly (having the correct voltage). It's not a frequent issue for our office (we ATTEMPT to educate the customer on the PI) but it does happen from time to time. Customer plugs in more things, rare new tech, etc. I have seen it cause issues, which is why I'm suggesting it gets double checked.


There simply is no truth or factual basis to this.
DECA works without a SWiM. You can use it or MoCa on an empty coax with DECAs on either end.
The SWM8 & SWiMLNB have an internal bandstop filter blocking the DECA from the SWiM completely.
The SWiM-16 has the BSFs too, but also has a crossover between the two sections of the SWiM.

There is ZERO interaction between SWiM & DECA. NONE!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> BTW: your 2P2 networking does have a master, but maybe a *moderator *would be a better name for the DECA node this is it.


I wonder if it issues warnings to the other DECA nodes when they get out of hand :rolling:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> There simply is no truth or factual basis to this.
> DECA works without a SWiM. You can use it or MoCa on an empty coax with DECAs on either end.
> The SWM8 & SWiMLNB have an internal bandstop filter blocking the DECA from the SWiM completely.
> The SWiM-16 has the BSFs too, but also has a crossover between the two sections of the SWiM.
> ...


My favorite thing IN THE WORLD (sarcasm) is trying to convince a tech that a DECA node doesn't consume a SWiM Channel.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> My favorite thing IN THE WORLD (sarcasm) is trying to convince a tech that a DECA node doesn't consume a SWiM Channel.


That would go right next to: You must use an 8-way splitter to be able to use all eight tuners.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

ndole said:


> My favorite thing IN THE WORLD (sarcasm) is trying to convince a tech that a DECA node doesn't consume a SWiM Channel.


That's almost as much fun as explaining that you don't need an 8-way splitter with 4 DVRs! *EDIT: VOS beat me to it!*

As far as the PI, I cannot deny what I have seen in the field. I don't understand why it happens, but it does. It is worth checking to see how that PI is plugged in.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tisby said:


> As far as the PI, I cannot deny what I have seen in the field. I don't understand why it happens, but it does. It is worth checking to see how that PI is plugged in.


I wouldn't give you any grief over this, and a five min check is worth it.
"Now" if it did do anything, it would cause me to chase down what it was doing, which I'd spend hours to find the cause, because it "shouldn't" have any affect. What affect was happening would be more interesting to me to find, than fixing it.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Tisby said:


> That's almost as much fun as explaining that you don't need an 8-way splitter with 4 DVRs! *EDIT: VOS beat me to it!*
> 
> As far as the PI, I cannot deny what I have seen in the field. I don't understand why it happens, but it does. It is worth checking to see how that PI is plugged in.


I can see your argument if you were saying that you've seen intermittent 771A because of what you're describing.
I've personally witnessed a crappy/overloaded power strip and extension cord cause that issue.
But there's simply no reason for that to have anything to do with this issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tisby said:


> *EDIT: VOS beat me to it!*


Some are just "classics" :lol:

Have you ever hear the one:

When the DECA & SWiM-16 first came out, there was an installer who swore you needed to use BSFs on the coax between the LNB and the -16.
"He swore" they had to be there and that was why it wasn't working.
The customer relented and let him install them. Yep, lost some of the Ka-lo SAT/TPs.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> *Some are just "classics"* :lol:
> 
> Have you ever hear the one:
> 
> ...


I swear that there are some DISH agents that sneak into D* warehouses and spread this sort of misinformation :lol:

As far as the SWiM16 thing, he must have done it because the legacy LNB didn't have a green label :nono:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> I can see your argument if you were saying that you've seen intermittent 771A because of what you're describing.
> I've personally witnessed a crappy/overloaded power strip and extension cord cause that issue.
> But there's simply no reason for that to have anything to do with this issue.


Do you remember:

The one where there was a very long coax run and DECA didn't work well. The poster wanted to use an SWiM amp. Now the receiver didn't have any SAT signal issues, but the poster was going to get and use that amp even if it killed him.
Long before the ordered amp came, he finally posted a picture of the splitter behind another DVR, where the BB DECA was. The non green 2-way was installed backwards. :eek2:
Turned it around and the DECA worked fine. :lol:


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

As a matter of fact, the SWM PI is plugged into a power strip. However, this has always been the case, and it's never given me a problem. 

Update on the WH without the router DECA: smooth sailing ended and units are dropping off the network as before. Should I move the SWM PI to the line with the HR22 and leave the HR24 with a solid lead from the splitter?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Do you remember:
> 
> The one where there was a very long coax run and DECA didn't work well. The poster wanted to use an SWiM amp. Now the receiver didn't have any SAT signal issues, *but the poster was going to get and use that amp even if it killed him.*
> Long before the ordered amp came, he finally posted a picture of the splitter behind another DVR, where the BB DECA was. The non green 2-way was installed backwards. :eek2:
> Turned it around and the DECA worked fine. :lol:


That was pretty good. As my Grandpa always says, "It costs money to go to school". :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> As a matter of fact, the SWM PI is plugged into a power strip. However, this has always been the case, and it's never given me a problem.
> 
> Update on the WH without the router DECA: smooth sailing ended and units are dropping off the network as before. Should I move the SWM PI to the line with the HR22 and leave the HR24 with a solid lead from the splitter?


You can shoot in the dark, or leave us in the dark, or give us a fairly accurate layout of your system.
It would also help to know what the 24 shows for losses between your nodes. This is on the first coax test screen, before you test the MESH rates.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Do you remember:
> 
> The one where there was a very long coax run and DECA didn't work well. The poster wanted to use an SWiM amp. Now the receiver didn't have any SAT signal issues, but the poster was going to get and use that amp even if it killed him.
> Long before the ordered amp came, he finally posted a picture of the splitter behind another DVR, where the BB DECA was. The non green 2-way was installed backwards. :eek2:
> Turned it around and the DECA worked fine. :lol:


Wasn't he the one that had contacted sonora to build this huge system with amps and polarity lockers?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Wasn't he the one that had contacted sonora to build this huge system with amps and polarity lockers?


Nope, he'd found a $10-12 cheap SWiM amp online, and just couldn't understand it not only wouldn't fix the problem, but didn't pass the DECA signal either.

BTW: Sonora has release a new SWiM amp and shot themselves in the foot. The simply raised the diplexer crossover of they earlier SWiM amp, so it passes DECA. Since this is a passive path, if the coax run is so long that you need an amp, without amplifying the DECA, it doesn't work.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Nope, he'd found a $10-12 cheap SWiM amp online, and just couldn't understand it not only wouldn't fix the problem, but didn't pass the DECA signal either.


I remember someone going through sonora for their system and it wasn't needed at all as it was something simple like that. It may have been a bs filter on the dish. It's been too long.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Your edits to my setup diagram are mostly correct, however the line for the HR22 is a long run that includes about 25' of RG59 and a barrel connector. The line to the HR24 was SWM8 -> splitter -> SWM PI -> combiner with router DECA -> HR24.

When I say combiner, I mean that the line from the SWM PI went in one of the split ends, and the line from the router DECA went in the other, then on to the HR24. The DECA PI was on the other end of the router DECA. 

I'm using past tense because I took the router DECA out of the system earlier this evening.

Any other details you need clarification on? I'm going to take a picture of the Coax network you requested now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I remember someone going through sonora for their system and it wasn't needed at all as it was something simple like that. It may have been a bs filter on the dish. It's been too long.


Sonora is good at selling, but weak at sorting through what works and what's needed.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

KSbugeater said:


> Your edits to my setup diagram are mostly correct, *however the line for the HR22 is a long run that includes about 25' of RG59 and a barrel connector.* The line to the HR24 was SWM8 -> splitter -> SWM PI -> combiner with router DECA -> HR24.
> 
> When I say combiner, I mean that the line from the SWM PI went in one of the split ends, and the line from the router DECA went in the other, then on to the HR24. The DECA PI was on the other end of the router DECA.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Your edits to my setup diagram are mostly correct, however the line for the HR22 is a long run that includes about 25' of RG59 and a barrel connector. The line to the HR24 was SWM8 -> splitter -> SWM PI -> combiner with router DECA -> HR24.
> 
> *When I say combiner, I mean that the line from the SWM PI went in one of the split ends, and the line from the router DECA went in the other, then on to the HR24*. The DECA PI was on the other end of the router DECA.
> 
> ...


This "sounds backwards", which is why I keep asking for a layout.

SWiM -> PI -> splitter input -> DECA & receiver on outputs.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Coax network stats from the 24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Coax network stats from the 24.


The 38 is a bit on the high side, "BUT" within range by a good 5 Db.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Then I had it backward compared to the order you describe. But it's out of the system now. Next move?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Then I had it backward compared to the order you describe. But it's out of the system now. Next move?


Before this goes any farther, I want to see a layout that shows what you have fairly accurately. I can't suggest things while being kept in the dark.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, here is the system as it stands now. Btw, the HR24 has reset at least 5 times tonight. I didn't label the splitters but they are the same kind you show in your edits of my ppt. Sorry if it seems like I'm being cryptic. I had to download an app just to make this drawing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

They don't need to be "nice", and you've given me a good look at things now, though I need to turn sideways. :lol:

Why a switch on the HR20?

How would the CCK connect?
I ask, because if the splitter is connected correctly, it should have green LEDs.

You said all the mesh were above 200, but were they above 220? 

The 24 that keeps rebooting, may need to be replaced.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Why a switch on the HR20?
I used to have another hr20 hooked up in the basement. It was fed by 2 legacy ports and the switch gave both hrs network access. I can remove it if you think it would help. (it also gives Internet to the blurry player)

How would the CCK connect?
I ask, because if the splitter is connected correctly, it should have green LEDs.

I don't have a cck. The DECA did have green LEDs, until it didn't every so often.

You said all the mesh were above 200, but were they above 220?

Not sure, but I think so. I just unplugged the hr24 to put it out of its misery. 3 more reboots since I last wrote.

The 24 that keeps rebooting, may need to be replaced.[/QUOTE]


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Why a switch on the HR20?
> I used to have another hr20 hooked up in the basement. It was fed by 2 legacy ports and the switch gave both hrs network access. I can remove it if you think it would help. (it also gives Internet to the blurry player)
> 
> How would the CCK connect?
> ...


CCK is what a DECA connected to a router is called these days.

This layout looks like a good setup:









The splitters need to have the green labels, and having one between the PI and the 24 is a good thing. It won't help its rebooting but should help with DECA.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Would the CCK need it's PI?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Would the CCK need it's PI?


If you're using the old white DECA for the CCK, it needs its own PI, which I think you showed in your first layout.

The bad numbers "most likely" came from the splitter being backwards [if it really was].

"The thing is" you need to look at the system as a whole, since it all interacts with each other.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

But even now that the cck and the rebooting hr24 are out of the system, the connections are still popping on and off. Do I need to reboot the 3 remaining hrs so they are on the same page?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> But even now that the cck and the rebooting hr24 are out of the system, the connections are still popping on and off. Do I need to reboot the 3 remaining hrs so they are on the same page?


I'd go back to the CCK being connected and then reboot all the receivers.
This will get them all back on the router IPs and if the 24 is rebooting, I'd still connect it, but leave its power cord removed. Any open ports or coax will cause problems, so even with the 24 connected but unplugged, it will act as a termination for the coax.

"Maybe" the best powering up cycle would be:

Connect everything, but leave power cords removed.
Power up the CCK.
Then power up the receivers one at a time, and wait for each to come up before going to the next.

This should resync everything and you can monitor what's happening from a fresh starting point.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I reconnected the cck in the manner you prescribed last evening. Thought things were going pretty well, but this evening they are popping off frequently. 

Disclosure: the line from the splitter to the HR22 has a twist on connector. However, this hasn't caused problems before and when all the units were connected minus the CCK, all phy rate mesh levels were 220 or above.

Also, I thought i figured out what was making the HR 24 reboot: the refurb AM21 attached to it and thru which power flows. It seemed to be stable for a day. But I came home this eve and discovered less than an hour in the buffer despite no channel changes or recordings.

I checked on the DECA connected to the HR22 while it was disconnected, and the DECA LEDs were dark. (the HR22 lights were on as it was recording. The recording was not interrupted.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm really getting frustrated by this network. Yes, I built it myself, but it worked solidly for at least 2 years. The problems seemed to begin when I moved some things around in my son's room, where the PI and the router are located. The HR24 is flaky (I thought maybe it was the AM21 that was the problem, but the HR24 reboots even with the AM21 offline) but even when it stays on, I still get receivers popping on and off the network. I took the router and its DECA out of the loop, but still they pop on and off. Now I read about a DECA catching fire and I'm starting to think that maybe HR34 with clients is the way to go.

1. VOS, I haven't heard from you in a while. Was the twist-on connector the last straw for you? Should I buy a compression tool and fix that before I do anything else? 
2. Can the flaky HR24 be causing the network problems even if it's not actually rebooting? It's no longer on the same line as the SWM PI.
3. I'm really leaning toward replacing the SWM8 with a SWM16, since I'm back to 5 DVRs so one has to use the legacy ports. Could it be that the SWM8 is flaky? I've also experienced some tuning issues that were not weather related.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

VOS, I just noticed on the diagram that you have SWM2 covered (terminated?) and the 2nd splitter connected to the off-air port on the SWM8. I saw that on an earlier diagram but figured you weren't being precise. This looks precise. Is that what you intended?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> I'm really getting frustrated by this network. Yes, I built it myself, but it worked solidly for at least 2 years. The problems seemed to begin when I moved some things around in my son's room, where the PI and the router are located.


The coax networking runs throughout all of the coax, so changes anywhere will affect it. This requires looking at the whole system. 


> The HR24 is flaky (I thought maybe it was the AM21 that was the problem, but the HR24 reboots even with the AM21 offline) but even when it stays on, I still get receivers popping on and off the network.


Did this start happening after you moved things around in your son's room, or was this happening before?


> I took the router and its DECA out of the loop, but still they pop on and off. Now I read about a DECA catching fire and I'm starting to think that maybe HR34 with clients is the way to go.


The HR34 still uses the same networking, so it may not work any better.
One DECA that shorted the coax doesn't, or shouldn't be a cause of concern, given the number of years they've been in use and the quantities out there. 


> 1. VOS, I haven't heard from you in a while. Was the twist-on connector the last straw for you? Should I buy a compression tool and fix that before I do anything else?
> 2. Can the flaky HR24 be causing the network problems even if it's not actually rebooting? It's no longer on the same line as the SWM PI.
> 3. I'm really leaning toward replacing the SWM8 with a SWM16, since I'm back to 5 DVRs so one has to use the legacy ports. Could it be that the SWM8 is flaky? I've also experienced some tuning issues that were not weather related.


I hope you grasp how hard it is to troubleshoot over the internet.
It took a bit of work to get a diagram of your layout, to get "some idea" of what's there.
One of the most frustrating things is to invest a lot of work to finally get some missing info that had it been posted at the start would have shown the source of the problem.
There is a certain "standard of workmanship" that one must assume, but twist-on connectors don't meet it.
How many other wildcards you do have?

Not sure what your HR24 is doing or causing, but one of my last steps was to keep it connected to the coax, but have its power cord pulled.
Never heard what happened with this. :shrug:

Running a 5th DVR off of the legacy ports of a SWM8 isn't going to get HD, or be part of the coax networking, so another wildcard.
Moving to a SWiM-16 is what's needed.
You need to break down which problems your dealing with. Coax networking has nothing to do with SWiM. Receivers having signal problems are SWiM related.
Networking and Sat signal problems "may be" related in that there may be bad cabling.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You need to empty your PM box as it's full.

We're on a two hour hold?


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, so I've ordered a SWM-16 (not that VOS advised me to, more that I'd like to hook up a 5th HD DVR) and SWM-compatible splitters, which I did not have. In the meantime, I'm trying to hook up a replacement HR21 in the basement. I got it authorized and working using the legacy ports from my SWM8. Now I've switched it to one of the SWM lines and I'm trying to get SWM function to work. First I noticed a cable connection problem when I undid a barrel connector (the copper lead had broken off). Now, I get signal, but in Sat Setup the HR21 doesn't detect the SWM. SWM was working in the same location on the HR20 next to it just this morning. Could I have fried something in the SWM input?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Could you have...", hell anything is possible, but it would seem doubtful.

Check that the other DVR works on this coax, so rule out a cabling problem.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Of course, the other end of the cable must have been bad, too. I put a new compression connector on and I now have configured it back to SWM operation. I'm going to be seeing bad coax in my sleep now.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Update. I removed the HR24 from the WH network. In several hours of WH use, I have not seen a receiver drop off the network. This leads me to the conclusion that fixing the poor connectors on the HR22 and HR20 feeds improved their stability and/or removing the flaky HR24 helped the stability of WH.

I moved the HR24 to a separate TV and ran diagnostics with no SAT feed connected. No hard drive problems were reported in either the SMART long test or the surface test. The unit seemed stable as I watched recorded shows off the HDD, but after about 18 hours of uptime and 6 hours of actively watching shows from the HDD, it rebooted on its own. Temp is 111F.

I suppose I should put the HR24 back inline and run the diagnostics on the LNB and signal. The diagnostics came up when I hit Select during self-check on the reboot... is that correct?

If that test turns up nothing, I'm thinking I will watch programs from this DVR and then ask for a replacement.


----------

